# is this pc configuration good for normal gaming



## Blue Ripazah (May 16, 2011)

cpu-intel i3 540....5K
mobo-gigabyte h55m-d2h.....4.7k
ram-corsair 2gb ddr3......Rs 1100
HDD- 500gb seagate
dvd-Sony ...1100
Psu-Gsm inspire 500w.....Rs 900
Cabinet- iball 1100


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

have you already bought this setup?
if not then please fill this template so that we can provide with better options

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html

just answer the questions mentioned in the link above


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 16, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:*normal gaming and internet*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes ...but im more of an *intel* guy

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:15-17k

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:no

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
Ap

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500gb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:ii already have samsung syncmaster b2230

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:i will be assembling on my own

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:monitor, keyboard, mouse

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:I LIVE IN NEW DELHI....il be buying it from nehru place in new delhi

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:which one is better amd or intel


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 16, 2011)

you cant buy a gaming setup for 17k.you need at least 50k for a decent setup.

As much as I hate to say this,get a console for *normal* gaming.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

at 15-17 k AMD beats intel easily

go for this

AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 4k / AMD athlon II x3 440 @ 3.3k
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.7k
2gb ddr3 1333 ram @ 1k
500gb seagate/WD HDD @ 1.7k
FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
Zebronics Bijli @ 1k
numeric 600VA @ 1.5k
AMD HD 5670 @ 4.5k

total @ 17.5k


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 16, 2011)

i need it for normal use .....


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2011)

Intel will cost you a lot & AMD Athlon is better than that core i3...

& Mention which Monitor you have currently.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|-------|----
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 400W|1700
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
|
*Total*
|17400


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 16, 2011)

im prefering intel


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

Sonil.luthra said:


> im prefering intel


any solid reasons for that?


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2011)

No Offence at your preferences, but any reasons for being biased towards intel.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 16, 2011)

it has more reliability.....and gives me satisfaction


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 16, 2011)

simply put,

AMD uses mechanism where pins are on CPU,Intel uses mechanism where pins are on mobo.In an AMD system you are more likely to bend a pin than in an intel system.

Thats the only reason I can think of for an ultrabudget system 

and no,Core i3 is faster than athlon II X4.but I will agree that it will offer more value because total price for an athlon system will include a better GPU.

Athlon II X4 640 vs. Core i3 530 CPU Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

i've to remind this thing again and again to many members...meh....

look what we have here

a processor with ~3ghz speed and 4 cores ,,.....all in 4k only
on the other hand
a processor with ~3ghz speed and 2 cores......that in 5k appx....

do i need to tell anything more
and before posting anything to this, do think once....i dont want to start an argument here


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> i've to remind this thing again and again to many members...meh....
> 
> look what we have here
> 
> ...



^^ nice reply dude..


----------



## doomgiver (May 16, 2011)

Sonil.luthra said:


> it has more reliability.....and gives me satisfaction



reliablity? amd is as reliable as intel.
and you will get more satisfaction when your 3dmark scores of amd will be better than those of intel.


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2011)

simply take piyush setup. & get athlon II x3 and HD5670. then start gaming. it'll make you forget what proccy is inside. at the end of the day a good setup matters. not whats ticking inside.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 16, 2011)

thats what i said piyush



> I did say that the athlon setup will have more value because he needs a long term setup with good (for budget )GPU.


----------



## mitraark (May 16, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel i3 540|4700
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte H55|3400
*RAM*
|Corsair 2 GB 1333MHz|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire ATI 5670 1GB|5000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*DVD Writer*
|Sony 22X SATA DVD|900
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli|1200
*PSU*
|FSP Saga 400W|1700
|
*Total*
|19700
I know i exceeded the budget by almost 3k but since you mentioned you want your PC to be future proof i had to include the ATI 5670 , trust me it is definitely worth buying that instead of anything  cheaper which wont even run games releasing next year probably.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2011)

*back to the topic*

@OP
if you have limited budget 
then go for this
AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 4k / AMD athlon II x3 440 @ 3.3k
 Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.7k
 2gb ddr3 1333 ram @ 1k
 500gb seagate/WD HDD @ 1.7k
 FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
 Zebronics Bijli @ 1k
 numeric 600VA @ 1.5k
 AMD HD 5670 @ 4.5k

and if you can add 2-3 k
then just change the processor and motherboard to
core i3 540 @ 4.7k
gigabyte H55 @ 3.5k


----------



## d3p (May 17, 2011)

@OP: Go for this.



Piyush said:


> *back to the topic*
> 
> if you have limited budget
> then go for this
> ...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2011)

Everyone else.I say something and it gets attacked.Every time i have agreed that for his constrained budget it is best he gets that AMD setup.

Someone stated the Athlon II X4 is better than Core i3.I only told him that in the long term its more vfm.that does not necessarily make it better.If that were to be the case,then AMD Phenoms I's would have been chosen more than Core 2 Duo wolfdale series...

And mitraark, as for claiming about moving from GMA 900,let me tell you I moved from a P4 2.4Ghz socket 478 + 845GL chipset from 2001 to an E8200+p35(then changed to P45 later)+ 8800GT setup in 2007.
dont think I dont know how much of an improvement I saw!


----------



## ico (May 17, 2011)

Here you have a Core i3-530 vs Athlon II X4 645 comparison. Ignore the synthetic benchmarks and you can see which one wins:
*AnandTech - Bench - CPU*



Extreme Gamer said:


> If that were to be the case,then AMD Phenoms I's would have been chosen more than Core 2 Duo wolfdale series...


Phenom didn't have thermals under control and TLB bug.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2011)

@OP
Go for AMD setup as everyone suggesting. For such a low budget AMD kicks intel and screw the damn reason, AMD is much reliable than Intel and this words are coming from once-an-intel fanboi.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2011)

I read that.
Out of 31 real world tests: clearly AMD wins.I did not deny that.But you forgot about the number of cores,and I clearly stated that in multithreading amd will win and single thread the core i3 is better:but that post is deleted now.

btw i compared i3 530 to athlon II X4 640,which is a weaker CPU.and in his budget he is getting a 635...ntm,in one of the posts(mitraark ) the 540 is the intel CPU in his budget.


----------



## ico (May 17, 2011)

A simple question to you.

I'll give you 4.5k for processor. Heck, I'll give you 5k. What will you get?

Athlon II X4 645 or Core i3-540?


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 17, 2011)

I would choose i3 540 rig too but not for the reasons that OP claims. Its been more than a decade that AMD used to have processors without IHS. Move on for the love of sanity. 

*Note:* I said I would choose i3 540. If you're going to be dead stuck with a brand for namesake, then there's no point for people to waste their time to suggest something that is going to help only you.

That being said, I seriously believe that you need to buy a decent enough psu rather than risking their investment- irrespective if its an AMD or Intel. Judging by certain superstitious mindset one has, if someone has some substandard item and once it fails they find it convinient to blame the processor.


----------



## asingh (May 17, 2011)

I think all has been listed out. If the OP wants what he wants in his exact budget, he can choose the AMD rig. If he wants to add 2-3K the i3 configuration is fine.

There has been enough junking in this thread. 

*Closing.* OP can PM any of the MODs if he wants it re-opened.


----------



## Krow (May 19, 2011)

Thread re-opened.

*Please stay on topic and contribute positively.*


----------

